# Need info Chicago 5-speed drill press



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

Can anyone suggest a way to get information on a drill press I just aquired? I have tried searching the web but not much found. It is a 5-speed Chicago drill press, floor standing. Seems to run fine and is built like a tank! Two two guys (beat up old guys) to get it into my little shop!! Would like to get operators manual etc. Was told it is a 70's vintage, but not certain of that.Where else can I look.


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi: Chicago machines are still being built, they are sold by Harbor Frieght. If u have info on the drill press like serial number and or model number ou may be able to get Chicago on the net. You may also locate Harbor frieght on the net and try them, they may be able to direct you to Chicago Machinery. Hope this helps...Woodnut65


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I think you will find this is a different "Chicago" than the one Harbor freight sells. I have seen this drill press in shops. I will hunt around and see what I can find on parts and manuals.


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

I believe the old models of Chicago Drill presses were made in the USA and the Chicago stuff by Harbor Freight now is made in Russia or atleast the ones I have looked at recently. Which are cheaply made.

You may have a hard time finding anything on it, you could check at a library.


----------



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

Thanks you guys. Was told by prior owner it is "American made" and of 70's vintage (he thought) It certainly seems to be well made and plenty heavy duty. I have figured out how most of the basics work on it. Nice rack and pinion up and down, everything on it is steel-no plastic, no pot metal. I would guess it weighs close to 200lbs. Sure makes nice holes!! Ha!
Now I'm still trying to figure out how to make toggle clamps work!! I'm totally embarrassed and humiliated!


----------



## Hockeystyx (Oct 5, 2008)

*I have one of these!!*



Birchwood said:


> Can anyone suggest a way to get information on a drill press I just aquired? I have tried searching the web but not much found. It is a 5-speed Chicago drill press, floor standing. Seems to run fine and is built like a tank! Two two guys (beat up old guys) to get it into my little shop!! Would like to get operators manual etc. Was told it is a 70's vintage, but not certain of that.Where else can I look.


Hello Birchwood!

I actually have one of these Chicago drill presses that you speak of! 

Actually, I sort of have it indirectly- it was my father's. He would know so much more about it, but unfortunately he passed away this July. It is circa 1970's- probably mid to late 70's. Reason I know this, is that when I was a little girl, the drill press was in my father's gunsmithing shop, in the early 80's. The drill press was near new then, and he was quite happy to have found it. When I got a little older to help out in Dad's shop- that was my drill press to work on. 

I agree that it's truly built like a tank- and has withstood moving from 6 different locations of my father's shop as his business grew. I would also be interested in any information you might find on your Chicago Drill Press, because I'm researching values for this piece of equipment for his Estate currently.

But I can absolutely confirm, these things are built rock-solid, and are most DEFINITELY not Harbor Freight!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

If your drill press is single phase it should be valued around $300-400; if it is 3 phase perhaps a bit less. Older quality machines like this are wonderful for home shops.


----------



## Hockeystyx (Oct 5, 2008)

*Thank you, Mike!*

Thank you SO very much, Mike! That is a tremendous help! I believe it is a single phase, so that should help my inventory process much easier! 

Thank you MILLIONS!!!
Angel


----------



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

And believe it or not....I am STILL looking for an operators manual. HA!! Mine IS a major piece of gear. There are just a couple little things about it I cannot figure out. Like how do you lock the spindle at a certain height? I see a "fitting" on the L-hand side tha looks almost like it takes a key-is that it? Have changed to a linked belt, checked run-out etc and greased all. A very NICE drill press for what I paid for it and WAY more drill press than I need!!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Birch

The key hole is to remove the harbor/chuck asm. the norm,,, 

At one time I had a old drill press that had a set screw on the side of the main body that locked the quill in place but it did go just a bit more with a longer and smaller set screw that would lock the spindle in one spot.

You may want to look it over real well..but you're right a manual would be nice.

Also check the pull down handle device to see if they have a locking device on it, some have a turn cam that will lock the spindle in one spot..
when they use the press like a mill..but it's only on the hvy.duty drill press the norm.





=========





Birch said:


> And believe it or not....I am STILL looking for an operators manual. HA!! Mine IS a major piece of gear. There are just a couple little things about it I cannot figure out. Like how do you lock the spindle at a certain height? I see a "fitting" on the L-hand side tha looks almost like it takes a key-is that it? Have changed to a linked belt, checked run-out etc and greased all. A very NICE drill press for what I paid for it and WAY more drill press than I need!!


----------



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

Okay. I'll examine it again. I bought it for $50 and it is in great shape. I want to be able to set a "depth stop" on it-otherwise I know the rest of the operations. I have a nice little book on drill press use and it walked me though checking spindle, motor etc. and I did all that plus cleaning/lubricating gear teeth etc. on rear of stand. All METAL parts on this baby.....no PLASTIC. HA. Thanks.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Birch

_spindle_

*BUT* I will say you don't need to lock the spindle in place the norm because you should have a crank on the base plate that will let you lift it up or down and then lock it...

=====



Birch said:


> Okay. I'll examine it again. I bought it for $50 and it is in great shape. I want to be able to set a "depth stop" on it-otherwise I know the rest of the operations. I have a nice little book on drill press use and it walked me though checking spindle, motor etc. and I did all that plus cleaning/lubricating gear teeth etc. on rear of stand. All METAL parts on this baby.....no PLASTIC. HA. Thanks.


----------



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

Good Grief!!! Ya know, I never gave that a thought. If I want to, for example, drill some 3/4" deep holes in something....I could just crank the table UP and set it so spindle can only come 3/4" down into work piece!!! Simple when somebody points you in the right direction. I will check it out and thank you. Once again these Forums have helped me further my struggles as a Sawdust Engineer.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Birch


I should also say that this is not the normal way, you should have a stop on the press,right by the handle rods, it looks like a ring with a thumb screw or flip bolt the will lock the device from going pass the point you have it set for.

It works almost the same way you would set the router up, just zero out the drill bit on the stock then move it down 3/4" and lock it.
I use it all the time but I also have a digital depth on my drill press just for that. 

===


Birch said:


> Good Grief!!! Ya know, I never gave that a thought. If I want to, for example, drill some 3/4" deep holes in something....I could just crank the table UP and set it so spindle can only come 3/4" down into work piece!!! Simple when somebody points you in the right direction. I will check it out and thank you. Once again these Forums have helped me further my struggles as a Sawdust Engineer.


----------



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

Okay. I will play with it some more, probably tomorrow. As I have said, this is a SERIOUS piece of equipment that performs perfectly when I need it and is really way more than I need. But there it was....and the price was right...soooo, you guys know how that works!! HA
Thanks again.


----------

